
HR department asked me to fill this sheet. Any inputs? - chamoda
I&#x27;m a lead engineer at a software company. HR department asked me to fill this sheet to document general requirements for designations. I&#x27;m having a lot of mixed feelings with this so I&#x27;m going post to it here.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1Ow7j9LWu--CISFTkYLRFJYCCKtmxVLkwBBEmGSZPMas&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing
======
bediger4000
Not sure of the context, but it looks like the HR department doesn't realize
that humans are not a single, 32-letter category. Those are small blanks to
fill in given what they're asking.

1\. They're going to get bad answers just because of the ergonomics of the
form

2\. If they're going to use this as hard-and-fast requirements the jobs, they
won't get anything approaching a match. They've asked for 7 qualifications for
each level. It's hard to fit a human to 3 qualifications since none of us is
really all that regular, they won't get a good match on all seven.

3\. They will end up with an incomprehensible mish-mash if they put together
more than 3 peoples' answers to this.

My thoughts are to not waste too much time on this. Fill it in with
stereotypes, because it's not going to be useful to HR, and no matter what you
as an individual do with it, it will become garbage when HR is done with it.

------
HelloNurse
In your place, I'd explain to HR that each department in your company will
write requirements for individual job postings and interview candidates, so
there's no place for vague requirements of this kind. They should focus on
basic personality and career assessment, not specific skills and qualities.

